

Julian Assange loses appeal against extradition - DiabloD3
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/world_now/2012/05/julian-assange-loses-appeal-against-extradition.html

======
mtgx
Well, according to him, the only real threat he feared is Sweden extraditing
him again to US after that (which would make no sense for Sweden to even try
to do that, but who knows). But if that never happens, I think he can get rid
of whatever charges he has against him in Sweden.

